# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Aprovecharán Fenómeno del Niño para reforestar bosques secos

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Otras acciones incluyen la defensa ribereña y el refuerzo de infraestructuras. Plan de 250 millones de soles espera ser aprobado en los próximos días* 
Como parte del Plan Nacional de Contingencia y Adaptación del Sector Agrario frente al Fenómeno del Niño 2009-2010, el Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag) ha contemplado aprovechar las lluvias características de esa temporada para reforestar 200.000 hectáreas de bosques secos en Tumbes, Piura y Lambayeque, con una inversión de S/.20 millones. 
Para ese fin se recolectarán y comprarán 50 toneladas métricas de semillas de algarrobo y otras especies. La siembra de estas se realizará entre noviembre del 2009 y febrero del 2010. 
Según explican técnicos del Minag, la idea es aprovechar la existencia de ese excedente de agua para plantar árboles, tal como se hizo durante los fenómenos del Niño de 1983 y 1998. 
En esta ocasión, la tarea se desarrollaría a través de la dispersión natural de semillas (que actúa gracias a su traslado por el aire o por las aves) y la diseminación dirigida por los campesinos.  *ACCIONES DE CONTINGENCIA*
La reforestación, sin embargo, no es la única tarea del plan de contingencia y adaptación del Minag ante la llegada del fenómeno de El Niño, para el cual se espera que se apruebe pronto un presupuesto de S/.250 millones. 
También se realizarán obras de habilitación y protección de la infraestructura, defensa ribereña, rehabilitación de canales y drenes y limpieza y descolmatación de quebradas. 
Asimismo, se brindará apoyo a los agricultores organizados ejecutando trabajos de prevención ante inundaciones y sequías, así como adaptar medidas fitosanitarias y zoosanitarias, que les permitan proteger su producción agropecuaria para mantener su capacidad productiva. 
Frente a una posible sequía en la sierra central y sur, se prevé, además, desarrollar un plan orientado a disminuir las pérdidas de agua por infiltración y evaporación, construir reservorios y sembrar cultivos tolerantes a la sequía, para proteger el ganado.  *EN PUNTOS*
El plan del Minag pretende mitigar los efectos negativos de un Niño en las actividades agrarias, así como potenciar los efectos positivos que el fenómeno pudiera crear. 
El Senamhi descartó recientemente que el fenómeno de El Niño que se avecina vaya a ser de fuerte intensidad. En las próximas semanas se definirá si es leve o moderado. Temas similares: Fenómeno El Niño será aprovechado en Tumbes para reforestar más de dos mil hectáreas Puno requiere más de S/. 71 millones para prevenir daños en el agro por fenómeno El Niño Aprovecharán Fenómeno del Niño para reforestar bosques secos Tumbes, Piura y Lambayeque promueven cuidado de bosques secos El Senamhi estima presencia de fenómeno El Niño para el verano de 2010

----------

